# Diorama ideas....



## Lucky13 (Mar 30, 2017)

....or whatyawannacallit!￼

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 30, 2017)

￼

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 30, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2017)

a good selection..!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2017)

Nice shots. These really can be fine references for making dioramas.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2017)

....good fun looking for ideas!


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 2, 2017)

Enjoying these! Great food for thought!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## pbehn (Apr 2, 2017)

I have a feeling that stashes are being expanded with military vehicles all around the world.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2017)

....and one from earlier, but with colours added!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 8, 2017)

Great pics.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2017)

Agreed nice shots....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2017)

lot of work to be done to create some of those into dioramas

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 10, 2017)

True....
Some dioramas out there are just nothing short of amazing!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 11, 2017)

Does this Sdkfz 250, belong to the 2nd Panzer Division, thinking about the trident marking?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2017)

Yep... the trident emblem indicates that.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2017)

Some good ideas here. However how many will go into the Jan 'talked about but never makes group' ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2017)

Taken around the same knocked out Sherman tank?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2017)

Yep ... it's the same Sherman.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2017)

Good ones Jan! Are you actually going to make any of them though...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2017)

It's a joke isn't it. Jan's life isn't that long to be enough for making all of these 13s. And now a diorama.. rather impossible. Unless Jan can get some of spare time being in Valhalla.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2017)

Will be too busy in Valhalla! 
Just ideas, might give someone inspiration....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (May 6, 2017)

How about this?


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2017)

Lucky13 said:


> Will be too busy in Valhalla!....



I'm sure Pal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2018)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2018)

What's that in the middle?

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 3, 2018)

Branches? Anyhoo, some spiffy dio stuff here...The Modelling News: Water, Ice and snow, groundwork & real colours are all part of AK Interactive's new products of March...




​Regarding your question...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 5, 2018)

Would this tractor be a S-65?

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2018)

Nope. That's the STZ-3 NATI. The S-60 and S-65 had the different wheel set and tracks. The tractor was a base for the STZ-5.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 5, 2018)

You could still use the STZ-5, I won't tell.......and that AK mud.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2018)

Nice shots Jan, 

However the images show the S-65 Stalinets.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 5, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Nice shots Jan,
> 
> However the images show the S-65 Stalinets.
> 
> ...



True my friend....I think that they slipped by, while I saw the other ones....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 5, 2018)

Wider tracks than normal, or?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm tired a little bit today so I can omit something as well.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2018)

Lucky13 said:


> Wider tracks than normal, or?
> 
> View attachment 485069



I think these tracks got the additional track extensions. Undoubtedly these are wider than those standard tracks for the tractor.


----------



## parsifal (Mar 5, 2018)

Like em all Jan.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 5, 2018)

Wurger said:


> I'm tired a little bit today so I can omit something as well.



I'm glad that even a professional can 'slip' up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2018)

He, he, he.. If you can see the STZ-3 tractor fourfold just like me it means you are tired too....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2020)

H2X Mickey Operator Of Lockheed P-38 Droop Snoot Literally Crawls Into the AN/APS-15 Components....
Source: World War Photos |

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 12, 2020)

Ok, so you're building all these, right, Jan?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 12, 2020)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2020)

OS2U Kingfisher and PBY-5 of the FAW-4 at Adak 1943....
Source: World War Photos |

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2020)

Avenger landed in the sea off Okinawa....







TBF Avenger crashes in Pacific 1945....







Marine Ordnancemen load 2000 lb bomb into the bomb bay of a Grumman TBF-1 Avenger, 1944....









TBF Avenger of VT-31 scrambles from the sinking aircraft after the pilot ditched it during flight operations on board the light carrier USS Cabot (CVL-28) on the 6th of September 1943....







TBF-1C Avenger #92 of VT-26 after it ditched following a catapult mishap on board the USS Bataan CVL-29 on the 13th of March 1944....







TBF #22 in water alongside USS Coral Sea....
Source: World War Photos |


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2020)

TBF-1 crashing during operations aboard USS Suwannee on the 7th of April 1943....







TBF-1 crashing during operations aboard USS Suwannee on the 7th of April 1943....
Source: World War Photos |


----------



## Wiking (Apr 3, 2020)

Man, this thread is chock full of excellent ideas.. 

Here are hours and hours of film from a German archive that is searchable and offers endless ideas and (moving) images of daily and operational life on the German side of WW2... here are three random selections; 


Filmarchiv | Agentur Karl Höffkes

Filmarchiv | Agentur Karl Höffkes

Filmarchiv | Agentur Karl Höffkes

Cheers,
- Art

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2020)

Would look nice as a....is it black box diorama it's called, when the whole thing is boxed in? 🤨🤔






ITALY. Near Troina, Sicily. August, 1943. American soldiers on a reconnaissance mission to capture Troina, a strategically located hilltown on the road to Messina (Sicily's main port to the mainland). The town was being fiercely defended by the Germans, in an attempt to evacuate all German troops.

Photo: Robert Capa


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2020)

Source: Interweb


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2020)

Source: Interweb


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2020)

Source: Interweb


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2020)

Source: Interweb


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2020)

Source: Interweb


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2020)

Source: Interweb


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2020)

Source: Interweb


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2020)

Source: Interweb


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2020)

Source: Interweb


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2020)

Source: Interweb


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2020)

A wee vignette....






Source: Interweb

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

Source: World War Photos


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

Source: World War Photos


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

Source: World War Photos


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 6, 2021)

I really wish I was better at painting figures as several of those would make really cool dioramas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 6, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> A wee vignette....
> 
> View attachment 582758
> 
> ...


Do you have any background on this photo?


----------



## special ed (Oct 6, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

SaparotRob


A slightly better photo with info....haven't found a better one yet....






U.S. Army Sgt. Norwood Dorman mimics the pose of a statue on a memorial for Italian soldiers of WWI while taking a brief rest during the Allied invasion of Sicily, in August 1943....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

Source: IWM


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## ChrisPL (Oct 6, 2021)

First photo: after troublesome landing on the opposite bank of Nile river, Polish_ PZL-106 BT Kruk (Raven) Turbo_ is being ferried to the base:


https://dlapilota.pl/wiadomosci/dlapilota/polskie-agrolotnictwo-w-sudanie-sprzet-uzywany-w-sudanie


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 643830
> 
> 
> Source: Internet


This appears to be a KV-1, but the turret seems to be set back a bit more than usual?


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 6, 2021)

I thought it was an SU-76.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> I thought it was an SU-76.



It is a Su-76....

Stories about weapons. SAU SU-76M

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2021)

Ahh yes, so it is.
On this phone, it looked a bit more like a KV, because it appeared that the turret was turned a bit to the right.

(I hate this phone...)

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 6, 2021)

Hey, I got one right!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Ahh yes, so it is.
> On this phone, it looked a bit more like a KV, because it appeared that the turret was turned a bit to the right.
> 
> (I hate this phone...)



Pour yourself a beer or several, if not....a coffee! 🤜🏻🤛🏻

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> Pour yourself a beer or several, if not....a coffee! 🤜🏻🤛🏻


A beer (or several) shall do nicely.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2021)

Source: Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2021)

Source: Internet


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2021)

Source: Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2021)

Source: Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2021)

Source: Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2021)

Source: Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2021)

Source: Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2021)

Source: Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2021)

Source: Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2021)

Source: Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## GTX (Oct 10, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Oct 10, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Oct 10, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Oct 10, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Oct 10, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Oct 10, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Warbirdnutball (Oct 11, 2021)

These are great ideas, especially the Mud-Ball Express out there. Excellent, good gentlemen.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2021)

Source: Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 14, 2021)

Source: World War Photos |

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2021)

Source: Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2021)

Swedish volunteers during the continuation war....
Source: Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2021)

Swedish sniper at Hanko sector in southern Finland. November 1941....
Source: Internet

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2021)

Troops from the Swedish Volunteer Battalion at Hanko sector in southern Finland in July, 1941....
Source: Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2021)

Renault FT17 ...





the source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2021)

Source: Internet

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 16, 2021)

Crashed enemy plane - Hungarian Forces | Gallery





Slovak soldier on guard by the sea of azov - Other Forces | Gallery


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2021)

Source: Internet

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Warbirdnutball (Oct 18, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 488822
> 
> 
> View attachment 488824
> ...


My mind of dioramas. Love the aviation ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 27, 2021)

Time to get dioraming, boyo... 25 Evergreen Trees (5" - 9" Sisal) for O scale & HO scale train layouts/dioramas | #434663518

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 27, 2021)

How about this one?
Helmut Lent's Bf 110, Fornebu, Norway, 10 April 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 29, 2021)

Some photographs from 1st Marine Battalion, a nice idea for diorama, I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2021)

Why not .. the Iranian jeep equipped with an M40-type 106mm recoilless gun may be a nice subject ..











the source: the net ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 1, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Why not .. the Iranian jeep equipped with an M40-type 106mm recoilless gun may be a nice subject ..
> 
> View attachment 646422
> 
> ...


The first photo belongs to First Co, Bushehr Marines. The second photo belongs to Gendarmerie Troops, I'm sure those guys are from a regular Gendarmerie Infantry Battalion, Not the elite one, Gendarmerie's First Airborne Battalion, because they don't have the sleeve insignia of "Airborne".


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 1, 2021)

This one, I think is the most famous photo of Iraqi Pilots of Iran Iraq War ...






I really love this photo, maybe someday I start to build it as a diorama.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 4, 2021)

Captain (Ret.) Hasan-Ali Ebrahimi Saieed, Anti Armour Platoon (M113 w/TOW), HQC, 286th Armoured Cavalry Battalion, 1st Brigade, 92nd Armoured Division, is credited as Second highest Tank Hunter of Iran Iraq War with 169 (yes, 13*13) confirmed kills.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 4, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Captain (Ret.) Hasan-Ali Ebrahimi Saieed, Anti Armour Platoon (M113 w/TOW), HQC, 286th Armoured Cavalry Battalion, 1st Brigade, 92nd Armoured Division, is credited as Second highest Tank Hunter of Iran Iraq War with 169 (yes, 13*13) confirmed kills.
> 
> View attachment 647053


He would have been the highest scoring but he preferred taking down enemy armor with that .45.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 4, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> He would have been the highest scoring but he preferred taking down enemy armor with that .45.


That's true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 4, 2021)

Bitter truth of any war ...






Soldiers of Anti-Armour Platoon Inspecting dead Iraqi Tankist from 3rd Armoured Division ... Somewhere around Abadan, October - November 1980


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 7, 2021)

Source: Interweb

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 7, 2021)

How to Model Muddy Roads - Kathy Millatt Modelling .....and the video is "13" minutes long

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Nov 7, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> How to Model Muddy Roads - Kathy Millatt Modelling .....and the video is "13" minutes long
> 
> ​



Nice video, Fubar. Thanks for sharing


----------

